# How do I remove car lot "windshield marker"?



## CdnCorrado (Jul 2, 2004)

I just bought a car at auction and am wondering about the easiest way to remove the grease marker (or whatever it is) that they used to mark the vehicle year & auction number on the vehicle's side window. Simple glass cleaner doesn't work at all. Should I try a clay bar, or is there a better/easier way? 
TIA


----------



## Legendre (Aug 30, 2009)

Razor blade


----------



## CdnCorrado (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. 

I was hoping to avoid the razor blade option ...the last time I used the razor blade method I remember it being very tedious. 
:beer:


----------



## BRZ (Mar 7, 2005)

Get the majority off with the blade, then use some steal whole to completely remove the rest.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

I would try a plastic razor blade first, then move on to the metal blade. Douse it liberally with rubbing alcohol as you go along to make it a bit easier to remove.


----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

use some adhesive remover. it worked for me,, Don't scratch the glass with the razor blade!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kai_ascencio (May 1, 2009)

ouch no razor blade. steel wool and lots of glass cleaner or water :thumbup:


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

Steel wool and vinegar or goo gone.


----------



## Papanicola (Jan 29, 2004)

WD40.

No really.


----------



## Legendre (Aug 30, 2009)

kai_ascencio said:


> ouch no razor blade. steel wool and lots of glass cleaner or water :thumbup:


It's glass (!), you aren't gonna scratch it with a razor blade. I used to remove stickers from paint without damage using a razor blade.


----------



## Ryan0714 (Jul 31, 2010)

you thought u didnt hurt the paint, but i bet you did take some of the clearcoat up.


----------



## snowball II (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm not sure how tedious it is to scrape off the window markings, should take a couple of minutes, but brakleen on a paper towel will take it right off as well. Obviously be careful not to get it on the paint. Shouldn't harm most cured paint, but it will certainly strip any wax/LSP whatever.


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

I dont know if you have done this yet, but I do this almost every day at work. Ive done this to thousands of vehicles so far, and here is what works. 

1. Get window wet, glass cleaner works well. 
2. Razor blade with clean blade, gliding over white marks. apply almost no pressure. Window will not scratch unless you dig in with an awkward angle. It take less then 10 seconds for the entire process. No need to purchase some expensive goo remove kit or anything like this.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

67Customs said:


> Steel wool and vinegar or goo gone.


^^


----------

